# SD: TEAM DRIVEN Group Dyno Day, Saturday, January 31, 2004



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Dyno time again guys. I guess we can make this a yearly event.  

*The Dyno Shop
10042 Prospect Ave
Santee, CA 92071

Saturday
January 31, 2004

Start time: 9:00AM

Price: 2 pulls for $35. 
*

We need at least 10 cars.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Car list is over at ALTIMAS.NET


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

In. Does it matter when I show up I may have to work till 230 so I can get there at 3 I'll try to make it though.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i think ill be down for that :thumbup:


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> In. Does it matter when I show up I may have to work till 230 so I can get there at 3 I'll try to make it though.



Not really. The list has grown so it could take awhile. I'm sure someone will probably be dyno'ing after 2.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW, added Rama and AznVirus.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

If my car is done, I'll be there. Neo Tech Imports is right down the street from The Dyno Shop, and that's where I'm getting the kit put on. I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone else?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*MAYBE* Me. If I show up, I won't be in my B14, but most likley in a 260Z that I may be getting


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I know this is late but can I still join in this? I had my car dynoed stock at the meet at Oceanside last year. Now I'm not stock and I want to see what I gained.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

^you're in.


*As we get closer and closer to dyno day, I need you guys to let me know if you're 100% confirmed so please post here or on the main thread at ALTIMAS.NET or e-mail me [email protected].*


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

^bump


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Coverage and results: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=140789

Thanks for such a huge turnout!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nice pics! Can't wait for the next dyno day.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice pictures Ry!!


----------

